# Killer retic (weak stomach warning)



## da_donkey (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got an email of a Ritculated python that ate a man, but cant resize the pictures someone PM me there email address if you can resize and post the pics  

Cheers


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 15, 2006)

Have emailed to a couple of you. 

I cant even turn a computer on by myself :lol: hope you get it to work

cheers


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

*here we go*

here are the pics


----------



## dee4 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here they are


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it's another hoax, if he was eaten by the snake, why would his arm be folded across his chest and the other on his leg?? Shouldn't they be by his side?


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats insane, nice one mate..

Although, If i was kept in an enclosure that small, I'd eat someone too..


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 15, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> I think it's another hoax, if he was eaten by the snake, why would his arm be folded across his chest and the other on his leg?? Shouldn't they be by his side?



I dont think you have much of a choice where you put your limbs when you get hit and coiled by a snake that big!!
And i know that i wouldnt be standing with my arms down by my side if it was me :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

but when you get swallowed, everything neatly lines up, ever watched a mouse or rat go down? all the legs fold back along the body. Acutally, has that person been swallowed head first or feet first?


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 15, 2006)

Three different locations :roll:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 15, 2006)

three different snakes.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 15, 2006)

As much as I'd like to think its fake, I'm inclined to believe it. The python is definately big enough to swallow a human.
NinaPeas - Looks like head first to me.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

how do you know that?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

wouldn't the snake have a hard time getting around the shoulders??


----------



## Rennie (Mar 15, 2006)

The other pics may be different snakes, but the question is, did that last one swallow that human, or is it a setup?


----------



## Rennie (Mar 15, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> how do you know that?



In the pic (supposedly) just before they cut it open to reveal the person, you can see its head down below where the guy's legs are, in the shadow. Assuming they didn't change angles and roll the snake over a bit.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 15, 2006)

if it is three different locations and three different snakes, then how did htey all eat the same man ?


----------



## junglemad (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like 100%


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 15, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> wouldn't the snake have a hard time getting around the shoulders??



:lol: Yeah right....Natural prey for retics include wild pigs/boars, deer, and bears i dont think a little asian mans shoulders would be too much trouble for a 150kg muscle machine.

p.s thanks for posting the pics for me....real or fake. 


III. DIET:
Warm blooded prey, such as nesting birds, water fowl and small to medium mammals; also dogs, large deer, pigs and occasionally humans.

quote: Jeff Corwin


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

but deer and stuff are more streamlined than a persons shoulders. I dunno! I just doesn't seem right hahah

and how is it they always manage to find the snakes that eat people, where are the pics of ones that have actually eater deer etc


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats awsome, wheather it be real or not  
Thanx 4 sharing


----------



## instar (Mar 15, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> wouldn't the snake have a hard time getting around the shoulders??



No way, easy done, ive watched on vid another retic swallow some kind of impala thing with straight 2 ft horns, no problem. cant see how a blokes shoulders would pose any problem whatsoever.
Still, Im inclined to think its a fake job, most are. but its certainly possible.


----------



## keelow (Mar 15, 2006)

they catch the ones that eat humans, because they are pretty slow moving after that.... 

i think its real, although Indonesia isn't beyond feeding someone to a snake to sell a photo


----------



## Parko (Mar 15, 2006)

It's not the snakes fault, it was told that eating asian is an aphrodisiac.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha nice touch


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 15, 2006)

I recently saw some pics of a guy who'd been eaten by an amazonian snake...he apparently fell asleep at a landbased oil rig, and the snake munched him. Will teach him for sleepin' on the job! 

I'll try and locate the pics if no one has them.


----------



## Carney (Mar 15, 2006)

yea whos to say thats exactly how the guy was when it was cut open, people could hav moved his arms while they were discecting the snake


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 15, 2006)

instar said:


> NinaPeas said:
> 
> 
> > No way, easy done, ive watched on vid another retic swallow some kind of impala thing with straight 2 ft horns, no problem. cant see how a blokes shoulders would pose any problem whatsoever.
> ...


----------



## Livewire (Mar 15, 2006)

Seems fake too me as well. It just doesn't look right. Just my opinion!!!


----------



## redline (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow if thats real it looks good 2 me


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 15, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 15, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I recently saw some pics of a guy who'd been eaten by an amazonian snake...he apparently fell asleep at a landbased oil rig, and the snake munched him. Will teach him for sleepin' on the job!
> 
> I'll try and locate the pics if no one has them.



That's actually a retic too. Despite the bull$hit text that accompanies the photos.

Inny, I think that footage you were refering to was of an Afrock eating the impala, but your point was well made. However, impala are antelope and only have two horns, deer (as quoted as being prey items) have many branched antlers which would be even harder to get your mouth around. Human shoulders? Not a problem.

The last photo could be real, a large retic could easily eat a human and I believe it has been verified on several occassions. But that doesn't mean the other two snakes had eaten anyone; maybe just a large pig.



Hix


----------



## reptililian (Mar 15, 2006)

> deer (as quoted as being prey items) have many branched antlers which would be even harder to get your mouth around


True. But with deer only males have antlers, and only during certain months of the year. And during a certain stage of antler production (the velvet stage), if they did happen to be caught and eaten by a big snake, I suspect the antlers would snap off.

So to catch a deer with a full head of hard antler, the snake would have to be REALLY unlucky.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 15, 2006)

Its a montage made up of two separte groupd of photos and a single one of a dead snake with a crown around it.
The first lot the snake is alive. the fith is a different snake thtas had its head smashed.
6,7,8 and 9 are from another source completely and again a different snake. and sveral decades earlier than the first lot.
As to the authenticity of the last group, I cannot say. 
The Amazon one with the guy in a snake in the back of a ute??????? Its a fake.


----------



## instar (Mar 20, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> instar said:
> 
> 
> > NinaPeas said:
> ...


----------



## instar (Mar 20, 2006)

> Inny, I think that footage you were refering to was of an Afrock eating the impala, but your point was well made. However, impala are antelope and only have two horns



Oh ok thanks Hix, It was hosted by Sir David Attenborough, I have the tape somewhere. Either way big snake. If it can get around horns like that I cant see see how shoulders would be a problem. What a way to go though. Ask Lou Farrano how it felt to go halfway (thats a retic) LOL.
Your a veritable font of info Hix!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW and Wow, that is such a great photo not so great for the guy it ate but still good picture. I think its true, look at that Anaconda that ate the Crocodile and it split in 2, they do eat things sometimes that they shouldnt be able to fit in.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 20, 2006)

it was a retic and it ate an alligator. It appeared to have had its head shot off.
The pics in this thread are not a series but three diifferent occasions in time and the photos have merely been put in a semblance of order to convey a story. this is called editing. Its what they do in films. You may remember the Civil War documentary from few years ago. They did the same thing there only much better of course. Not all the photos were taken in the same spot or time but used to convery the story.
Every picture tells a thousand lies.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 20, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> if it is three different locations and three different snakes, then how did htey all eat the same man ?



you tell me Luke, I know your not an idiot. There is no man in the first group of pics and the second single one. The man is in the last sequence.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 20, 2006)

peterescue said:


> it was a retic and it ate an alligator. It appeared to have had its head shot off.
> The pics in this thread are not a series but three diifferent occasions in time and the photos have merely been put in a semblance of order to convey a story. this is called editing. Its what they do in films. You may remember the Civil War documentary from few years ago. They did the same thing there only much better of course. Not all the photos were taken in the same spot or time but used to convery the story.
> Every picture tells a thousand lies.



I think you'll find it was a burmese that ate the alligator.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 20, 2006)

probably, anyway, ate alligator in Florida, became deceased, probably third party involved at this point, bloated, burst.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 20, 2006)

Either way some great photos just a pity all snakes involved are dead.


----------



## bigbing (Mar 20, 2006)

I would have thought tje digestive juices would have rippened him up a bit more than in the pic


----------



## Hickson (Mar 20, 2006)

instar said:


> Your a veritable font of info Hix!



Thanks Inny!
 
Font.

It's been a while since anyone's described me that way. Usually other four-letter words, or other words beginning with 'F' !



Hix


----------



## instar (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 20, 2006)

The one with the guy in it that I saw (the amazonian one) was actually true. I not only saw pics of it, but saw a video of them opening it up. And it looked pretty darn real to me.


----------



## zulu (Mar 20, 2006)

*re Killer*

God i read all these posts after the pics,ninepeas trust me that they eat people and get them down easy,people are the right long shape,most dont get reported,the last one i heard was a boy that got eaten in mindanou phillipinnes when he was looking for bats.When i was in leyte i asked about it and yeh a few people have been eaten by big retics there,one guy took a crap in the mountains at a bus stop,they found him swallowed,crap happens


----------



## peterescue (Mar 20, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> Either way some great photos just a pity all snakes involved are dead.



The snake in the first group of photos isnt dead. Its been boxed up so it wont escape.


----------



## Liccy (Mar 27, 2006)

apparently, in Wingham (near taree) about 20 years ago a guy fell asleep (passed out from drinking) near this rainforest there. he woke up with a huge python eating his arm.... it was in the newspapers and he had to have his arm amputated. of course... i'm too young to see the papers, and i didnt live there then... but the locals know about it....


----------



## kel (Apr 28, 2006)

my aunt lives near taree and had her dog(small xbreed) tied under the verandah came out to find a rather large python on the chain


----------



## peterescue (Apr 28, 2006)

kel said:


> my aunt lives near taree and had her dog(small xbreed) tied under the verandah came out to find a rather large python on the chain



Oh dear!, cant help but smile at the mental picture though.


----------



## krusty (Apr 28, 2006)

i like all those pics...you gota love the retics.......


----------



## reptileonthego (Apr 28, 2006)

here is a different one


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 28, 2006)

*???*



NinaPeas said:


> but when you get swallowed, everything neatly lines up, ever watched a mouse or rat go down? all the legs fold back along the body. Acutally, has that person been swallowed head first or feet first?



Have you ever cut your snake open when it has eaten a mouse or a rat? Once it has gone inside, who knows what happens and what goes where?


----------



## mciver (May 12, 2006)

You have to ask yourself, why are the gory pics out of focus (like UFO ones), and apparently taken with a KMart throw away camera. Yet the intact snake ones are perfectly in focus and are of sufficient quality as to be able to be blown up on a computer, and appear to be the by product of a significant digital SLR camera. Isn't it funny how we can get incredibly clear, concise shots of any manner of things, with even a phone camera, but once the subject matter is a little "Out there" the focus becomes shat and the quality is equivalent to something taken around the turn of the last century.

Truely though, I heard of a huge python in the Amazon basin swallowing a Caterpillar D9 along with the operator whole, while he was clearing rain forrest. Crept up on him from behind. Honnest, I remember the date 01/04/04. I remember because all the numbers in the date add up to 9, which was the series number of the 'cat'.

MMMMMMM Paul
PS I hate sceptics


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2006)

I would believe that story except for the fact that there are no pythons in the Amazon Basin.  



mciver said:


> Truely though, I heard of a huge python in the Amazon basin swallowing a Caterpillar D9 along with the operator whole, while he was clearing rain forrest. Crept up on him from behind. Honnest, I remember the date 01/04/04. I remember because all the numbers in the date add up to 9, which was the series number of the 'cat'.
> 
> MMMMMMM Paul
> PS I hate sceptics


----------

